# قمت بتجربة صناعة الصابون وكانت النتائج كالتالي



## عمر أبو معمر (1 يونيو 2014)

الاخوة الكرام
قمت بصناعة الصابون السائل واستخدمت الكميات حسب وصفة أخونا الفاضلم/المهدى بكر
* الموجودة في الموضوع التالي: كيفية تصنيع صابون سائل مثل بريل وفيرى من الألف الى الياء 
*

وقمت باضافة المواد التالية:
سلفونيك، صودا كاوية "سائلة"، تكاسبون، جلسرين، اللون، العطر، المادة الحافظة "فرمالين"*ولكن ايها الكرام كان اللون غامق ومائل إلى الأسود*​ولكن الفاعلية عند تجربة الأهل له كانت ممتازة (على الرغم أنه كان سائل جداً نظراً لخلل في معايير الماء

      


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 يونيو 2014)

لم تقل لنا خطوات التصنيع بالتفاصيل - كما لو كنا حاضرين معك- ممكن؟ ولو هناك صعوبه على الاقل كيف قمت بضبط بى اتش وكم كانت قيمته- حتى استطيع ان استرسل معك فى الرد - لعلى افيدك. والأهل عندما اخبروك بانه ممتاز - هل تطرقت معهم فى القدره على اذابة دهون ادوات المطبخ مثلا - هل سألتهم عن تأثير المنظف على الايدى - يوجد لسع من عدمه- ... الخ - فى انتظار الرد لعل الافاده تكمل.


----------



## عمر أبو معمر (1 يونيو 2014)

أخي محمود فتحي حماد
شكرا لك
اولا انا لم اقم بفحص ال ph ولكن راعيت ا لمعايير التي نصح الجميع بها وهي *لتعادل الحموضة يستخدم 165 جم صودا كاوية لكل 1 كجم سلفونيك*

* المواد المستخدمة لصناعة 10 كجم من الصابون
سلفونيك 700 جرام
صودا 150 جرام
تكسابون 550 جرام
جلسرين 50 جرام
لون
عطر
فورمالين 
تكملة الماء

* الطريقة المستخدمة بالضبط



*يوضع حوالي 7 لتر من المياه في التنك.*
*يتم وضع كمية السلفونيك تدريجيا مع التقليب في اتجاه واحد لمنع حدوث رغاوى كثيرة حتى لا تؤثر في عملية التعادل لان الرغاوى الكثيرة تؤدى الى عدم ضبط المعادلة لان هذه الرغاوى تحجز بداخلها جزء من الصودا الكاوية وعندما تهبط الرغاوى فتنزل الصودا في الصابون ويصبح الصابون قلوي بعد ما كان متعادل لذلك يتم التأكد من المعادلة حتى قبل التعبئة.*
*بعد ما تتم إذابة السلفونيك جيدا تضاف الصودا الكاوية ببطء مع التقليب المستمر ويلاحظ ارتفاع درجة الحرارة *
*تركته ساعتين*
*يتم إذابة التكسابون خارجيا عن طريق وضع 550 جرام في وعاء ووضع عليهم 100جرام ملح طعام وتقليبه جيدا مع الملح مع أضافة المياه حوالي 1 لتر مياه مع التقليب الجيد وتركه 2 ساعات*
*يضاف التكسابون المذاب الى الصابون مع التقليب الجيد والمستمر حتى تمام الامتزاج*
*يتم إذابة 500 جرام كمبرلان في كمية من المياه ووضعه على الصابون السائل مع التقليب الجيد*
*
* بالنسبة لقوة الاداء وازالة الدهون افادوا انه ممتاز وافضل من البريل والفيري 
* لا يوجد اي لسعة في الايدي ولا تاثيرات جانبية
*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 يونيو 2014)

طالما تحول المنظف الى السواد او البياض الحليبى - لاأمل فى اى اصلاح.ورجاء استخدام مقياس لضبط البى اتش فالاعتماد على الوزن - تقريبى - ولا يكفى.
واجعل الرقم بين 7 و بين 8 . فى انتظار المتابعه.


----------



## عمر أبو معمر (2 يونيو 2014)

أخي *محمود فتحى حماد* اللون الاسود هو نتاج لون مادة السلفونيك السوداء (الزفتة)


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 يونيو 2014)

كان هذا ردى امس على موضوع يماثل موضوعك - ولم افهم لماذا يتحول اللون عن طريق السلفونيك - عموما يجب ان يكون المنتج رائق صافى.
(عاتبنى البعض اننى لم اقدم التجربه كامله. وهاهى تركيبه اقتصاديه جدا لمنظف سائل لادوات المطبخ - الكميه 5لتر تقريبا
مياه 5و4 لتر +100 جرام صودا كاويه قشور وقلب +( استعن برأى الاستاز الكيماوى اكرم - فليست معمليا فقط وعمليا ايضا)+خليط من محلول 
متخن وملح الطعام الخشن وليس ملح السفره وقلب +600جم سالفونيك تجارى وقلب -اضبط البى اتش من7الى8- و بعد 3 ساعات ستحصل على المنظف صافى ورائق - غير ذلك - معناه ان هناك خطأ ما- وان لم تستطع ضبط ال بى اتش - لا تستخدم المنتج.
اما الحفظ و المحسنات التى تخص نعومة الايدى ورفع مستوى التنظيف واللون والعطر فالمدارس كثيره وسأتركها لك لتكون لك تجاربك الخاصه بك.
فى انتظار الردود.)​
​


----------



## عمر أبو معمر (2 يونيو 2014)

الأخ العزيز
هل لي أن أتشرف بإضافتك وصداقتك على الفيس بوك
أسمي ورابط صفحتي على الفيس https://www.facebook.com/omoamar


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 يونيو 2014)

لايوجد لى حساب على الفيس بوك ولكن لى بريد اليكترونى [email protected] اقرأه يوميا وكل الزملاء فى الموقع والعمل يستخدمونه.


----------



## عمر أبو معمر (2 يونيو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> لايوجد لى حساب على الفيس بوك ولكن لى بريد اليكترونى [email protected] اقرأه يوميا وكل الزملاء فى الموقع والعمل يستخدمونه.



بارك الله فيك
كنت أرغب الدردشة معك في الموضوع
ولكني في ردك السابق لم أفهم ما تقصده بـ(  +( استعن برأىالاستاز الكيماوى اكرم - فليست معمليا فقط وعمليا ايضا) )


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 يونيو 2014)

تغليظ الفوام معمليا كرد الاستاز أكرم ( اردت ان انسب الرد لصاحبه فى هذه الحوارات ) وعمليا كما نقوم به فى اثناء التصنيع ومعمليا كما كنا نشرحه فى دورات تدريب الهواه - كل ذلك بغرض ان تغليظ القوام فى بعض المنتجات يحتاج الخلط بين بعض المغلظات وكلوريد الصوديوم خالى الاضافات.
وردى هذا لا يمنع الدردشه فى اى موضوع عن طريق الميل.


----------



## عمر أبو معمر (2 يونيو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> تغليظ الفوام معمليا كرد الاستاز أكرم ( اردت ان انسب الرد لصاحبه فى هذه الحوارات ) وعمليا كما نقوم به فى اثناء التصنيع ومعمليا كما كنا نشرحه فى دورات تدريب الهواه - كل ذلك بغرض ان تغليظ القوام فى بعض المنتجات يحتاج الخلط بين بعض المغلظات وكلوريد الصوديوم خالى الاضافات.
> وردى هذا لا يمنع الدردشه فى اى موضوع عن طريق الميل.


وضحت
ولكن اي اجد هذا الرد الخاص أ. كرم لتغليظ القوام


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 يونيو 2014)

اقرأ موضوع  عمل تقل للصبون مثل الفيرى​​قسم الصناعات الخفيفه​


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

مشكوريييييين


----------

